# Sistemas de operación en amplificadores valvulares



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 2, 2007)

En los amplificador a valvulas como funcionan los diferentes modos de operación: TRIODO, TETRODO, UL, SE, PP y que ventajas y desventajas tienen cada uno de ellos.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 18, 2008)

es un tema bastante largo de explicar . . . 

triodo, es una valvula que tiene 3 elementos y pentodo una que tiene 5 elementos, algunos amplificador cuyas valvulas de salida son pentodo tienen la opcion de trabajar en modo triodo, lo que hace que tenga un poco menos de potencia, y baja un poco la distorcion.

SE (single ended) es que usa una unica valvula de salida en clase A. uchos de los amplificador de audio HI-END mas caros como por ej el Ongaku de Audio Note son asi. ese por ej tiene una valvula de salida 211, o tambien hay amplificador de diseño similar que usan la 845. son Triodos de calentamiento directo gigantes diseñados en la decada del 20 que se usaban en transmisores y equipos de radar en la 2° guerra.
con estas valvulas en CLASE A se logran potencias de no mas de 25 o 28W por canal
tambien se usan pentodos en clase A, uno no muy usado es la KT88 que no da mas de 10W en clase A, y otra bestia es la 813, con esa en clase A ultralineal entrega mas o menos 45W

La clase AB posee la ventaja sobre la clase a de tener una corriente de reposo muy baja, y al usar 2 lamparas de salida, osea en push pull(2 o mas, pero siempre par) se logran potencias de salida 4 veces superiores a las de un clase A. por ejemplo una 6bq5 que entrega 4.5W en clase a, ´puede entregar en clase ab case 17W.

hay 2 tipos de AB: AB1 y AB2, no se mucho sobre cual es la diferencia, solo se que cambian las polarizaciones de la grilla de control, con lo cual cambia la corriente de reposo del amplificador.


ultralineal es una configuracion unica de los pentodos, que conecta la grilla auxiliar con una derivacion del primario del transformador de salida con el objetivo de tener distorciones mucho mas bajas que un amplificador clase A y potencias y rendimientos mayores.
generalmente se suele tomar esta derivacion aprox a un 40% del extremo del bobinado, si llevamos esta derivacion muy cerca del extremo que va conectado al anodo, seria como conectar la grilla aux directamente en el anodo, con lo cual se reduce significativamente la potencia, y no sucede lo mismo con la distorcion.
y si llevamos esta derivacion cerca del otro extremo se aumenta la potencia, pero sucede lo mismo con la distorcion, or lo cual existe un punto de compromiso, que es bastante dificil de determinar. cabe aclarar que la conexión ultralneal es valida en amplificador clase A y clase AB.


espero aclarar algo, si hay algun error por ahi corrijanme


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

ivanutn *"Impecable"*

Pequeña aclaracion:
Ultralineal puede ser con triodo, tetrodo o pentodo (Tetrodo muy raro), lo que define es el tipo de construccion del transformador de salida que incluye multiples bobinados primarios y secundarios, algunos de trabajo y otros de realimentacion, bobinados intercalados entre si, dentro del primario puede haber un secundario y dentro del secundario puede haber un primario.
Configurando la conexión de estos bobinados, se lograba linealizar la respuesta a frecuencia del transformador.
Incluso habia transformadores con bobinados en contraface para compensar la caida de la salida respecto a la frecuencia.

Existieron equipos que tenian la posibilidad de conectar la salida como triodo o pentodo con un switch desde el panel de control conectando o no la grilla de control de acuerdo al gusto de quien lo escuchaba


Te falto PP que es simetria cuasi-complementaria es con 2 valvulas de salida aplicadas a 2 ramas del transformador de salida trabajando en contraface, cuando una "Tira" (Pull) o conduce la otra "Empuja" (Pull) no conduce, o sea cuando una conduce la otra reduce su resistencia al paso de la corriente y viceversa.

CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI: Te falto Cascode o cascada, en esta configuracion se colocan 2 valvulas en serie con realimentacion propia entre ellas, lo que logra mejorar mucho las caracteristicas de linealidad del conjunto.


Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola amigos,

respecto del debate que tienen respecto de los sistemas "Ultralineal", el concepto básico lo expone muy bien Fogonazo: "Linealizar la respuesta de los amplificador respecto del espectro de las frecuencias auditivas".
Ciertamente que, corrigiendo las características del transformador (Núcleo, bobinados, air gap, etc...) se logra una mejor y más amplificadora respuesta "Plana" al espectro de las frecuencias que se pueden oir, independientemente del tipo de amplificador y de válvulas utilizadas.

ivanutn, se refiere más bien a la aplicación de este concepto y, aplicado a los pentodos mediante un transformador de salida de diseño especial para adaptar directamente, tanto la impedancia del ánodo como de la rejilla-pantalla (Screen Grid). La impedancia de placa es de alrededor de 5000 Ω, mientras que la de la rejilla es de unos 2000 Ω, hasta donde recuerdo. De allí que se vendían los transformadores de salida con derivación para la rejilla.

A este sistema se le anexaba un adjetivo distintivo: "Ultralinear WILLIAMSON", pues era para utilizarlo con pentodos en configuración Push-Pull.

Muy buenos los aportes y espero que este también amplíe satisfactoriamente los datos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Al final resulta que somos un monton de "Viejos" valvuleros !


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

fogonazo no me quedo bien claro lo de ultralineal contriodos, me parece que no ce puede . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Se puede pero no por circuito, sino por la respuesta a frecuencia del propio transformador.
La idea es tratar de compensar el menor rendimiento a mayores frecuencias reduciendo la impedancia del transformador en forma dinamica (Respecto de la frecuencia)
Esto se lograba con una serie de bobinados "Exoticos" por ejemplo, no era nada raro que un transformador ultralineal tubiera 8 primarios y 8 secundarios entralazados entre si que habia que conectar de cierta forma espesifica para lograr el resultado correcto.

Si te interesa esto, en esto link´s tienes algo de data sobre los transformadores en cuestion

http://webace.com.au/~electron/tubes/transformadorrmers.htm 
http://www.lundahl.se/


Edit:
Me explayo un poco mas:
El mismo transformador sirve en algunos casos para suministrar realimentaciones "Parciales" que se sacaban del primario y que se aplicaban a etapas previas o directamente a la etapa final (Pentodo), esto seria linealizar por circuito.
Pero otros dependian solo de un unico lazo de realimentacion proveniente del secundario del transformador, en este caso el que corregia el efecto de la frecuencia era el transformador de salida.

Esto se aplicaba en particular a amplificador hechos con valvulas de transmision de bastante potencia.
Claro tambien estaba la posibilidad de realimentaciones multiples desde el primario y el secunadrio.

Como casi con todo estas fueron "Modas" en una epoca se uso un tipo y en otras tal otro tipo.

No prometo nada, pero si encuentro algun apunte al respecto lo publico.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 19, 2008)

> Al final resulta que somos un monton de "Viejos" valvuleros !



Oye Fogonazo...

Más valvulero serás tú (No lo creo)

Un abrazo valvulero amigo:

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Aqui tienes ejemplos de la realimentacion (Ambos sistemas), no encontre con triodo puro pero usan el pendodo sin realimentacion por grilla y con grilla de control fija (Casi un triodo).

Realimentacion multiple 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=6847
http://www.triodeel.com/acro6146.gif

Trafo corregido
http://www.dogstar.dantimax.dk/tubestuf/graphics/dz_pwram.gif
http://ampage.org/schematics/brnpwr50.gif
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/el34/zu6.gif

Si encontre con triodo puro
http://www.triodeel.com/acrotrio.gif

Tetrodo puro
http://www.triodeel.com/acpppar.gif


Saludos mcrven "valvuloadicto"


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias fogonazo por haber completado mi post, como todavia hay un par de cosas que no las tengo del todo claras no quiero andar diciendo pavadas

ahh tambien muy interesantes los links, aclararon varias dudas mias

aca les subo una foto de mi experimento con valvulas, lo arme solo para probar el circuito, ahora estoy fabricando el chasis nuevo . . . .
durante el proyecto hubo Fogonazos, descargue varias veces los capacitores de filtro con los dedos, etc, pero dicen que de los errores se aprende JEJEJE, a mi me dolio aprender . . . jejeje . . .

si alguien se mete con algun proyecto de este tipo tiene que ser cuidadoso. 
Pero eso si, es lo mejor que arme hasta ahora, y si pueden comprense ojos magicos y hagan unos buenos vumetros, ese tipo de valvulas es el mejor invento del hombre . . .


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

ya que estamos con el tema de los transformadores les queria hacer una pregunta.

hace tiempo vi una foro de un amplificador con transformadores de salida toroidales, los cuales fueron hechos a mano.

la cosa es, tiene sentido hacerlos?, se logran mejoras de sonido significantes?. porque no es algo comun. aparte me parece que hay que tener mucha paciencia, o tiempo libre para hacerlos . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Indefectiblemente el transformador toroidal funciona mejor que el de chapas.

Perooooooo (Siempre hay un pero) el transformador de salida se supone valla a tener varios primarios y secundarios, lo que convertira el trabajo de bobinarlos en un infierno o algo cercano a este.

Ademas, recuerda que un primario para salida valvular tendra un primario (Simple o Doble) para trabajar con 350 o mas Volts, lo que te dara Muchaaaaaaaas espiras y grandes dolores de cabeza para bobinar.

Si te animas a hacerlo creo que puede salir algo MUY interesante.

Los de la foto son tuyos (DIY) ?


----------



## mcrven (Ene 20, 2008)

Ivan, cómo hay mucho escrito por ahí acerca de los transformadores toroidales, te sugiero utilices Internet y busques información allí, que hay mucho que leer.

Te anexo un link para que te sirva de abreboca: http://forodvd.com/showthread.php?t=34841

Particularmente, no creo que mejoren sustancialmente el sonido pero, mejora el rendimiento del transformador y con ello, se reducen las dimensiones. Las pérdidas en el núcleo se reducen y también se reducen las vibraciones y el efecto de la magnetocontricción. Esto lo puedes percibir teniendo a mano amplificador con transformador convencional y con toroides, cómo el que muestras en tu foto.

Para hacer la prueba, se coloca una R adecuada a la impedancia del parlante que pueda soportar la potencia del amplificador, en los bornes de salida. La R va a suplir al parlante.
Ahora, con señal de audio, se le da volumen y, a partir de cierto nivel, se podrá escuchar, en el amplificador con transformador convencional, cómo el mismo transformador comienza a "chillar" al ritmo del sonido casi reproduciéndolo directamente, tratando de emular al parlante.
Esto, parece ser casi imposible de escuchar en los amplificador con toroides.
Desde luego que, ese sonido, aunque casi imperceptible, constituye un factor de ruido ambiental, especialmente si nos encontramos cerca del amplificador mientras ecuchamos una pieza musical.

Es lo que sé. Lo demás, encuéntralo en las publicaciones y nos cuentas.

El tema de las distorsiones causadas por los transformadores de salida, era el tema del día a principio de los '60 cuando se asomaban los términos Hi-Fi y Stereo, con amplificador de POTENCIA. 30W era un horror para la época. Recuerdo que PHILIPS diseñó unos amplificador "Transformer Less". Dos válvulas EL84, si mal no recuerdo, en configuración Push-Pull, cátodos comunes que descansaban sobre el parlante de 100Ω de impedancia.
No sé si se podían alcanzar impedancias bajas o, si se hizo y no me enteré. Técnicamente, con ciertas válvulas, se debería poder.

Escuché unos TV con este sistema y, la verdad, el sonido recuerdo que era muy bueno.

De momento, saludos: mcrven

P.D.: Se me olvidaba felicitarte por el amplificador que publicas en tu foto. Muy bonito trabajo y, si te fabricaste los transformadores a mano, doble felicitación.
Veo que dispones de un banco de trabajo con instrumentos que te permiten analizar los resultados de tus experimentos.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 20, 2008)

Anda Fogonazo, no asustes al chaval.

Las espiras en los toroides tienden a disminuir. Claro, de todas formas en algo tienes razón: Son un montón.

Un saludo amigos:

mcrven


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 20, 2008)

sisi era algo que me esperaba lo que dice fogonazo.
el amplificador de la foto con transformadores toroidales no es mio, es uno que vi en una pagina que estaba toda en aleman, asi que no entendia nada.

mcrven conuerdo con lo que vos decis. y se de amplificador que trabajaban sin tansformador, aca Philips hacia los televisores asi, 2 PCL82 en serie y parlantes e 800 ohm.
pero lei por ahi que habia valvulas capases de trabajar con impedancias mucho mas bajas, pero eran raras y muy caras

ahora me surgio otra duda.

estoy diseñando un nuevo chasis para mi amplificador, y tenia pensado poner los 2 transformadores de salida juntos. Ahora si los pongo cerca me traeria problemas de separacion e canales ?

gracias por la información locos valvuleros. cuando termine de rendir los finales armo definitivamente mi amplificador y subo fotos

suban ustedes lo que tengan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

No pero si aunque tambien puede ser que si pero no, te quedo claro ?

Si por espacio debes colocar tus transformadores muy cercanos entre si tienes tienes la posibilidad de"Zuncharlos" envuelves el bobinado por fuera del nucleo magnetico con un pedazo de "Papel españa" (Se compra en casas de repuestos de automotor o ferreterias importantes
Con una tira de este das una vuelta al transformador a la altura del bobinado y donde se une la vuelta lo sueldas con estaño.
Esto provoca confinamiento del campo magnetico y te evitara interaccion entre tus transformadores.


Y ahora me ENOJE !
Despues de lo que nos has hecho escribir a "mcrven" y a mi espero que te armes un buen amplificador valvular, COMPRENDIDO !   (Ironia)

Saludos y felices efectos termoionicos.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 20, 2008)

gracias, y la verdad que me asombra la velocidad de tu respuesta, voy a desarmar el modem a ver si te encuentro ahi . . .

gracias por toda la ayuda


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Sep 18, 2017)

buen  temazo, gracias  a todos  por sus  aportes,  alguien  sabe donde puedo conseguir    la formulas  para  bobinar   un transformador  de salida  toroidal.      tengo varios  núcleos  y quiero experimentar  saludos....


----------

